# Dimensions suggestion?



## imthewon (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi everybody nice to be a member of HHC!
My question is regarding carrying bag dimensions.
My hedgehog is very very small because he is a baby. I have never seen a full grown hedgehog to see exactly how big they actually get. I need to make a little carrying case if you will, so that I can carry my little friend around with me (whether it's to the vets or around the house or what have you). The case is basically going to look like a fleece purse but with a much shorter strap that's hung around my neck. The point of it is not going to be to contain him like a cage, but to hold him comfortably when walking with no hands and if he wants to look around, he can. I don't want it to be a lot bigger than it needs to be so that it will be comfy. I also want it's height short enough to where he can ball up and stay hidden of course, but if he wants to, he can stand up and poke his head out of the top for a look... So the height needs to be about an inch longer than a full grown hedgehog is tail to nose. The length should be about 3 inches longer than that I guess?
Can you guys please let me know what length x height you think would be good for this?
I really don't want to spend all the time making it pretty only for it to be too big or small!
Also while you're at it, can you give me an approximate length and width that a full grown hedgehog is in the first place so I know what to expect and can prepare things better?
Thank-you


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! I'm glad you are researching everything before your little guy comes home 

As far as adult hedgehog size goes, every hedgehog varies. Some are as small as 150 grams, and others exceed 600. For approximate size, i would ask your breeder for the size of it's parents to make an estimation. There is a thread here with average hedgehog size and weight.

Carrying/bonding bags aren't really recommended for hedgehogs. Some hedgehogs get very motion sick. Many hedgehogs are rather anti-social and rather be left alone. Hedgehogs are nocturnal, so being left alone to sleep during the day is the most healthy thing for them. Also its important that wherever you carry the little guy is at a safe temperature. The idea of it being able to poke it's head over the top to be able to look out doesn't sound very safe to me. Overall, hedgehogs seem to have poor vision and not much of a sense of distance, so it would be possible that he could accidentally fall out. A fall of even a few inches has been fatal.

Also, when carrying your pet to the vet's office, a hard sided pet carrier is the most safe option for travelling in a vehicle, not only for him but in the even of an emergency. Professionals are trained to search for a pet carrier, not a fabric bag.

A hedgie bag/snuggle sack/cuddle bag etc is a nice little pouch that many people make for their hedgies to sleep/cuddle in, and it can be taken out to cuddle. These typically are 10x12 inch sacks made of fleece (kinda like a small pillowcase) Its important that all seams are secure with no loose threads. Fleece is a great option as it doesn't fray.

When I bring my hedgie in the car, i put a heating pad (microwaveable) under a piece of fleece, with her snuggle bag on top of it inside of a cat carrier. I also rig her digital thermometer, and cover the whole carrier with a piece of fleece. You can see more examples of portable carriers here

I hope this helps.
Kenzi

Edited for typos


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Also another link to look at This one discusses this issue too


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I have Snarf with me - generally sleeping - for the better part of the day. I made a hedgie bag (10X12" or so) and attached a strap just in case I want to do something that requires using my hands (like <ahem> pee). He seems to prefer sleeping on one of us and as the motion is very minimal - I support him while moving - he usually continues snoring throughout.

I figure as long as he is allowed to sleep, he's fine and he let's me know when he wants back in his cage: he starts moving a lot and tries to crawl out of the bag. The only reason I don't use this bag more is because he has developed this 'thing' where he has to have his nose as tight as possible in a corner of the bag and my doubled-up (two layers of fleece) don't have corners deep enough, so he spends all of his time digging around, looking for corners and pulling the whole thing inside out. :lol:

He's out of his cage for about 4 hours duing the day (sleeping for 3hrs and 55minutes) and I usually put him on the livingroom floor in the evening for about 3 hours, where he explores, then naps in his bag when he wants. He seems perfectly happy and doesn't even huff when I'm moving me or him around - he settles about 3 seconds after I pet his back. 
EDIT: if you want specifics about the bag, just PM me!


----------



## rbr123123 (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow I was actually thinking about making the same thing I'm glad I came across this thread... I figured it would be just a hedgie bag with straps! My main intention was to use it as a bonding and socialization thing though by having it be the thing I use when putting her on my lap and stuff (just like some people use their shirts and others baby blankets or hedgie-safe towels) so that she can be with me if I have to get up to do something really quick inside of my house.

However I didn't even think about the motion sickness issue... Because they are so small and not used to it, I guess it really would be equivalent to us riding an amusement park ride!
So are you guys saying that they might get a little motion sickness by just walking around the house for a few minutes (like lets say you have them sleeping on your lap in it and walk to the kitchen to grab a drink to take back to the couch)??
Or are you talking more about like if you were to be carrying them around with you for hours, dangling from your neck while you walk around do your daily routines??


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, some of them can get motion sickness really easy. Some are like that as a baby and then grow out of it. I've had numerous that would get sick from walking around the house in a hedgie bag.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I think it depends on the hedgie and, like Nancy said, they may be sick and grow out of it. Snarf has been in a vehicle 6 times (each trip about 2 hours) and he was sick just once (gravel road that was kinda windy and had ruts - ****, I was car sick!) so I don't think the motion of walking bothers him (when I first got him, I would hold him and sway gently to calm him down - more out of habit).

So...it depends! Clear as mud now, huh? :lol:


----------

